
How Berlin can become Europe’s No. 1 tech hub - Kristine1975
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/07/how-berlin-can-become-europes-no-1-tech-hub/
======
weinzierl
Berlin has a rich and varied startup community but it's not a tech hub by any
means - not Europe's and not even Germany's. Media hub maybe. In Germany all
the important tech companies are in Munich or Hamburg.

------
choosername
... again! :)

I'd prefer a german page. And a less clickbaity page.

